# SS.org Super-slow!



## emperor_black (Jun 27, 2011)

lately ss.org has become so slow it takes a couple of minutes to load pages. I don't think its my internet connection cause I have comcast xfinity and watch Netflix all the time with great clarity. Every other website loads up quite fast. 

Anyone doing anything about it?


----------



## Razzy (Jun 27, 2011)

I am not currently having problems. It could be a problem with the routing of your internet service provider.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 27, 2011)

No problems here. I'm fast.

Zoooooooooooooooom.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 27, 2011)

No problems here.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jun 27, 2011)

All good here


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 27, 2011)

All smooth on my end.


----------



## emperor_black (Jun 27, 2011)

hmm, well all websites seem to be performing just fast enough but SS takes a while to load up. Not sure what could be wrong.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jun 27, 2011)

yeah sometimes i cant even get on SS. maybe 1 out of like 15 attempts i cant


----------



## emperor_black (Jun 27, 2011)

FWIW, it back to normal speed.  I did not have to do anything on my side.


----------



## caskettheclown (Jun 27, 2011)

Mine is faster than a speeding bullet!


or faster than a virgin on their first time!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 27, 2011)

You lie, I load super fast.


----------



## emperor_black (Jun 28, 2011)

Again, its slow! I am at work and speedtest.net shows a download speed of 128Mbps and upload speed of 121Mbps. 

Not to mention, this morning (pacific standard time), i couldn't even connect to ss.org.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 28, 2011)

What did you do?

Now it's taking a lot longer to load ever since looking at this thread a second time.


----------



## emperor_black (Jun 28, 2011)

I hear you man. Its the same thing. It appears to work in small bursts. All of a sudden pages are loading just fine and then each takes over a minute or two to load.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 28, 2011)

It stalls on me from time to time as well. Usually within a minute or two it's back to speed. I just figured it's an everyone clicking all at once thing, but it could be my local providers system as well. I don't think it's anything on my motum or laptop because when it does stall out for a couple I have tried other sights with no problems. Either way it's just a good reason to go grab another cold one or hot one (boston lager or plain black coffee).


----------



## emperor_black (Jun 28, 2011)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Either way it's just a good reason to go grab another cold one or hot one (boston lager or plain black coffee).


Or a Cigarette, my latest disgusting habit which I've picked up again thanks to a nice-talking co-worker.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jun 28, 2011)

u just got 2 hack the mainframe is all lol


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 28, 2011)

emperor_black said:


> I hear you man. Its the same thing. It appears to work in small bursts. All of a sudden pages are loading just fine and then each takes over a minute or two to load.



Same on my end dude. It's a bit wierd. I think some networks are having a bit of a fuck up month or so


----------



## technomancer (Jun 28, 2011)

Seems to happen occasionally... probably related to server load. PM Alex since he's the only one with admin rights to check what's going on.


----------

